# Dutch to Ease Restrictions on Segway Scooters



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

one more way for governments to screw the private citizen... insured?.. why?... afraid some blind person will get hurt walking in front of it?... i can understand a speed restriction, but to require a sidewalk vehicle to be insured... there goes the uncontrolled insurance rates again...


----------

